# UA Style Linear Press



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*SS Press*

Beautiful GTAW. You made yourself a very nice drawboard /press combo!!
Way to think out of the box.


----------



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

*Awsome!*

Way to take it to the next level. Very well thought out. Good job!


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank You for the compliments Im having the pipe cut in half and will add it soon Also forgot to mention that the top of the stand comes off it is only sitting in the 2 in pieces at the top of the leg s 2 in sch 80 and 1 1/2 sch 40 is a snug fit and no set screws / pins are needed Gravity also help ! and the 4 in pipe tray will be attached by a bracket system still being made too So dissassembly will be easyand no tools needed . Im reviewing the linear actuator options now That looks like the way to go So that I can have a remote and not have to build a separate side bracket for an electric motor As the actuator will fit on top of the press body (s) I only have about one day a week to work on this and built all of this yesterday . So will update pics as I complete more Once again Thanks and I hope some of this helps someone


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Linear actuator*

Linear actuator is ordered with remote Dont know how to paste links here But total cost around $230 TMD Supposed to be here this wk So more pics nect wknd .


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

Check this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1136418&highlight=press


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Yep*

That s what Im talking about It s a little pricey compared to an electric motor But cleaner and alot less weight That s what I decided to go with The $230 was the actuator a 24 in stroke w/200 lb force and wiring harness/kit and remote system Had to drop another $39 @ radio shack for an ac/dc converter . The actuator s run on 12 v DC


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 12, 2006)

SILVATICUS said:


> That s what Im talking about It s a little pricey compared to an electric motor But cleaner and alot less weight That s what I decided to go with The $230 was the actuator a 24 in stroke w/200 lb force and wiring harness/kit and remote system Had to drop another $39 @ radio shack for an ac/dc converter . The actuator s run on 12 v DC


Since it is 12v does that mean it has a vehicle application? Maybe these could be sourced in a salvage yard too! I thought I had read they were used in sun roofs or something like that.


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*actuator*

yes its used on power windows But not strong enough for a bow press . Mine came in today Ill have it on in the next couple days Ill have pics up by SAT I hope


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Actuator Install*

Alright its on here are some pics It was easy I didnt buy the $36 mounts/brackets for the actuator Instead I built some out of 3/4 pipe , used round stock for pins and welded a dime on the end of each to keep em from falling through . I had to by a different DC converter from Radio Shack around $80 . But the remote is SWEET and worth it I also decked the botom with some checker/diamond plate and built an arrow / drink holder for the yard . I remodeled the old draw board winch attachment replaced it with Pipe and added a removable tray This entire press/draw board will come apart into 5 pieces without a tool and has a manual back up should the actuator fail So far it works great and is plenty to press any bow I own Total on the actuator , remote , converter is around $280 
Hope all this helps someone , Any questions feel free to ask .


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Braided Cable*

Where did you get that SS braided cable used on you arrow/cup holder?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am certain he just twisted stainless tig wire, I make stuff all the time by doing that.
Stick a couple pieces of 1/16" tig wire into a vice, put the other end into a drill chuck, apply force away from the vice and hit the trigger


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't see a tap for a keg attachment, or an expresso attachment. Why did you leave these out??

Cool set-up!!


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Right*

Hes right about the method of twisting wire That is 5/32 on the handle and 3/32 316L stainless wire on the cup holder . Just be careful the tighter it gets the more likely it is to come out of the drill . If you heat it with electricity It ll twist much easier too I use a pos welding lead on one end and neg on the other end . Then the drill . You will have to clean it afterwards though it ll turn a dark shade from the heat and cooling . 
Im have to have a break So I make my own espresso . But the keg tap is a good idea You get thirsty pressing bows this way :wink:
I am playing around with a shooting machine prototype now So maybe itll work out and Ill get some pictures of it on here pretty soon . I ve also got a sweet yet simple bow rack in the make . Just gotta find time to do all this and shoot . 
Thanks for looking .


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

Pics of the bow rack / arrow holder coming soon !


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Backyard bow holder*

This is a bow/arrow holder I made for practicing in the yard . It s all stainless pipe and the ends of the smaller pieces that hold the bow are dipped in PlastiDip . Pretty simple to make if you can weld a little and works great . But the stainless is a little heavy


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow...that press is sick!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good work here!


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

What are the specs of your actuator and controller?

Amazing job. I would have never considered making one from stainless. Me and my Tig machine dont play well together though. :wink:


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry for not replying sooner. I just reviewed the thread and saw your question. I'll try and lookup the info. If not ill get you a part number. Off of the actuator itself. In fact here it is 
Type : FA-240-S-12-24"(30:1)
Input Voltage : 12VDC
Full Load : 240 lbs 
Type of Duty : 25%
Stroke : 24"
Degree of Protection : IP54
www.FrigelliAuto.com

Hope this helps


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

They're making some awesome stainless stick rods nowadays. I dont use them much in my line of work we always use the tig rig s for alloys. Just cleaner and easier. Not much different than oxy/acetylene as a welding process also a lot lighter and cleaner. This model actuator is still working fine. I used it today. No issues no problems. And presses em all. You will need one with a longer overall stroke if you plan on working on crossbows and compounds with the same press. Key is knowing start/finish dimensions ie. my smallest bow is 33" ata. So I start my press at 30 this gives me - 54 inch ata of travel. Also the pipe has a key and slot cut/fit into it. So that had to be planned as well. To give the appropriate travel distance.


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for all of the compliments. I hope the pics and the info I posted earlier helps.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

coolest press I have seen yet.


----------



## Ericdba (Jun 28, 2011)

You must be a union Pipefitter/Steamfitter Local 73 Oswego, NY here. Great job!!!


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

Proud member of UA Local 342 Concord,CA. Nice to meet you . It s always nice to meet our Brothers/Sisters on here, anywhere for that matter . I hope you or any of those affected are getting over the weather in NY this year . Our prayers have been with everyone . This is the worst winter I can remember in NE. Thanks for all of the compliments everyone !


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful work to say the least!!!


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

PM s Answered The other alternative to the actuator would be an electric motor and foot pedal of course. But I didn't want to deal with the weight. This actuator weighs nothing. And I would've had to build a bracket/plate for the motor. As well as being heavy. All I could find at the time were expensive. Maybe I missed some cheaper motors But then there's the issue of connecting they motor to the shaft alignment etc. this was just easier. And has a remote control the size of a car key


----------

